# ASA or IBO



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I really like the ASA format...If you do a search you'll find tons of opinions on this subject. 
I'm sure you'd have a blast at either one.


----------



## WindyCityKen (Jun 4, 2008)

One of the things you have to consider with this decision is your location. You will find many more IBO shoots here in the Midwest, then you will find ASA shoots. ASA is much stronger in the South, where the organization started. I am with you on this one, I am in the Chicago suburbs.

The second thing is, go over the rules closely. There are some differences that can effect your decision. I am struggling with the idea, that I have to "slow my bow down" to meet ASA rules.

But, both organizations are excellent. You will have fun and meet some great people, no matter what you decide. :thumbs_up


----------



## Silent Predator (Jun 14, 2005)

*IBO or ASA*

ASA is very big in the south but IBO is making waves in the south also. Most tournaments that I shoot when I travel follow the IBO format. But like it was mentioned earlier, look at where you are living on what you should shoot. But it never hurts to shhot both.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

WindyCityKen said:


> One of the things you have to consider with this decision is your location. You will find many more IBO shoots here in the Midwest, then you will find ASA shoots. ASA is much stronger in the South, where the organization started. I am with you on this one, I am in the Chicago suburbs.
> 
> The second thing is, go over the rules closely. There are some differences that can effect your decision. I am struggling with the idea, that I have to "slow my bow down" to meet ASA rules.
> 
> But, both organizations are excellent. You will have fun and meet some great people, no matter what you decide. :thumbs_up


Good point and thanks for the reply.. 
I live not to far from you (Dupage county) so i am in the same boat.. The only ASA shoot I see that is in IL is Metropolis which isn't real close.. I plan on getting some guys together and making the trip for that one, looks like a good time..:thumbs_up


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I like IBO scoring better.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ASA is be far a better choice (IMHO) There is a lot more to do when you go to an ASA national event . Also, you get done shooting your round in under 4hrs. Giving you the chance to shoot the 10taget SIMMS range to win extra monies. Another, more time to shoot the long distance shoot to via for the chance to win a BAD BOY BUGGY at the Classic.... Sit down meet the vendors, product and a lot of shooters. 

You might want to look at the ASA website and go to the Federation tab and look for shoots in the Illini state shoots. 

With regards to shoots in the north. Just make note of a little over known fact. but Michigan generally has the most ASA state qualifiers then any other state.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> ASA is be far a better choice (IMHO) There is a lot more to do when you go to an ASA national event . Also, you get done shooting your round in under 4hrs. Giving you the chance to shoot the 10taget SIMMS range to win extra monies. Another, more time to shoot the long distance shoot to via for the chance to win a BAD BOY BUGGY at the Classic.... Sit down meet the vendors, product and a lot of shooters.
> 
> You might want to look at the ASA website and go to the Federation tab and look for shoots in the Illini state shoots.
> 
> With regards to shoots in the north. Just make note of a little over known fact. but Michigan generally has the most ASA state qualifiers then any other state.


Thanks, apreciate the info.........:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

never shot ASA but if we had them I would.

I love the IBO shoots.

Not sure I would be a big fan of marked yardage.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Bowbuster said:


> I am finally making the plunge into competition 3D shooting and would like any feedback you can offer..
> 
> What do you like better, ASA or IBO and why?



I have chosen IBO over ASA for a couple reasons.

First reason is bow speed, in IBO they don't care how fast you are as long as your arrow weighs minimum of 5 grains per pound. ASA requires you to maintain 280 fps +/-3%, which with some of todays bow is darn near impossible unless you drop down to a kids bow

The second reason is the IBO courses are more challenging in that they have further distances. IBO = 50 yds max, ASA = 45 yds max. I prefer to be challenged more with the longer distances than the shorter ones.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

whitetail101 said:


> I have chosen IBO over ASA for a couple reasons.
> 
> First reason is bow speed, in IBO they don't care how fast you are as long as your arrow weighs minimum of 5 grains per pound. ASA requires you to maintain 280 fps +/-3%, which with some of todays bow is darn near impossible unless you drop down to a kids bow
> 
> The second reason is the IBO courses are more challenging in that they have further distances. IBO = 50 yds max, ASA = 45 yds max. I prefer to be challenged more with the longer distances than the shorter ones.


Not to stir it up, but ASA has 50 yard classes. And second with todays bows you can easily slow them down with a heavy arrow. I shot with a guy last weekend who loves shooting 82lbs and he shoots a 544gr arrow and he got his speed down.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Not to stir it up, but ASA has 50 yard classes. And second with todays bows you can easily slow them down with a heavy arrow. I shot with a guy last weekend who loves shooting 82lbs and he shoots a 544gr arrow and he got his speed down.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Not to stir it up, but ASA has 50 yard classes. And second with todays bows you can easily slow them down with a heavy arrow. I shot with a guy last weekend who loves shooting 82lbs and he shoots a 544gr arrow and he got his speed down.


Not trying to fuel any fires, but not all of us are shooting Pro Class

Some of us are still making our way through the ametuer level which in ASA is 45 yds max. I myself prefer the extra 5 yds in the IBO amatuer levels.

As for going to a heavier arrow, there are some of us who are not financially able to have two sets of arrows, two sights(may or may not need this one if using sight tapes) and/or two different bows to shoot both organizations. I believe it is this reason why some(myself included) choose to shoot one or the other.

If ASA would align itself with IBO in regards to arrow speed I would gladly compete in both organization, but as it stands now I just don't need the headache of trying to do it. I also believe if ASA wants to see more shooters it should consider doing this. 280 fps is an archaic rule with todays speed bows on the market


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Do any of you have a link to IBO shoots for IL as well as ASA shoots for IL, I am having problems finding them...


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

Sure do:
www.ibo.net
You can find all IBO World Qualifiers by state and date.
We update daily.
:wink:
Judy
IBO


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

The reason for the 280 fps rule in ASA is it more or less levels the playing field. You have people with shorter draw lengths that can't get the faster speeds of the longer draw guys. It just makes it a little more even across the board. I have a 28" draw and shoot at 266 fps with the bow I have, and I have won some tournaments with it. You don't necessarily have to have speed to win at 3d. I also like ASA because of the offset 12. I feel it makes it a little bit harder to score higher, and I like the challenge. I see nothing bad about IBO, though. I have shot IBO in the past, and liked it a lot. It is all just personal preference.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

My draw is 26.5 inches. I like the ASA rules in regards to arrow speed. I can still shoot relatively low poundage (64#) and get 280 out of my 737.
ASA does not have a shotgun start, making range time alot less. MUCH better run operation IMO.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Judy4 said:


> Sure do:
> www.ibo.net
> You can find all IBO World Qualifiers by state and date.
> We update daily.
> ...


Thanks for the link..
I see for my home state there is only one listed and it's a state championship, do you have to qualify to shoot in your state championship? If so, how would i do that in my home state where there is only one tournament?

http://www.ibo.net/qualifiers.php?SID=13


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

whitetail101 said:


> Not trying to fuel any fires, but not all of us are shooting Pro Class
> 
> Some of us are still making our way through the ametuer level which in ASA is 45 yds max. I myself prefer the extra 5 yds in the IBO amatuer levels.
> 
> ...


I shoot the same bow reguardless the assoc. I will shoot some IBO this year with my "ASA" setup I'm not to concerned with the speed. And yes the 280 rule is kinda old, but it let's the better archer win not the guy who's bow is faster and is able to make more mistakes while judging yardage. And doesn't ibo have the 280 rule also?


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Avalon said:


> My draw is 26.5 inches. I like the ASA rules in regards to arrow speed. I can still shoot relatively low poundage (64#) and get 280 out of my 737.
> ASA does not have a shotgun start, making range time alot less. MUCH better run operation IMO.


ASA ProAm Tour DOES have shotgun starts. I think that's what you meant to say. Which gets you around without having to wait on the first stake.


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

The only thing you have to qualify for in IBO is the IBO World Championship.
Even the IBO National Triple Crown tournament are qualifiers for the "World".

May be only one scheduled in you state right now, but as I said we post as we get them in, so keep checking.
:wink:
Judy
IBO


----------



## Mr 560 (Aug 21, 2006)

ASA all the way. No sand bagging allowed in the ASA u win enough they boot u up to the next class. What there is 3 different hunter classes and 4 or 5 open classes. And the best reason of all....no freakin turkies


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Mr 560 that would be ....tucking furkeys for me.:wink:

The argument ASA vs IBO goes on every year. I have shot both for many years. I live in northern Indiana so I am in the "heart" of IBO country but I travel to the ASAs because I prefer their format and payback better.

I find it interesting that someone would say they can't afford a second set of arrows for ASA but if they could shoot fast would shoot ASA. Not a financial expert but I believe even a dozen ACC's are cheaper than gas from the upper midwest to Gainesville or Paris.:tongue:

Not trying to ruff feathers but we all make our choices based on what is best for us. For me I would rather spend more traveling and get a bigger return with the ASA.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Josh_Putman said:


> The reason for the 280 fps rule in ASA is it more or less levels the playing field. You have people with shorter draw lengths that can't get the faster speeds of the longer draw guys. It just makes it a little more even across the board. I have a 28" draw and shoot at 266 fps with the bow I have, and I have won some tournaments with it. You don't necessarily have to have speed to win at 3d. I also like ASA because of the offset 12. I feel it makes it a little bit harder to score higher, and I like the challenge. I see nothing bad about IBO, though. I have shot IBO in the past, and liked it a lot. It is all just personal preference.


I agree...part of the game of 3D is guessing the yardage...running a bow at mach 1 is kinda like haven the cheat codes for a video game...


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Judy4 said:


> The only thing you have to qualify for in IBO is the IBO World Championship.
> Even the IBO National Triple Crown tournament are qualifiers for the "World".
> 
> May be only one scheduled in you state right now, but as I said we post as we get them in, so keep checking.
> ...


Thanks........ As addicting as this 3D stuff is getting with me, I think I will be shooting both......:wink:


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

i love both organizations...kinda prefer the asa format a bit more...they are both alot of fun!:thumbs_up


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This is the asa web page you will need to find qualifiers in your state. 

They get added daily as they come in.

http://www.asaarchery.com/phpscores/Qualifiers/


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

ASA all day every day and twice on Sunday.

Why?

1. Obviously, I am in the South so they are closer. Still, I have attended a few of the S Triple Crown IBO shoots, and frankly, I was not impressed.

2. I like the 280 rule. For a short draw competitor this does level the playing field.

3. The ASA shoots feel like events, they feel like national competitions. The IBO shoots have an atmosphere of being a big local shoot.

4. One is a target archery organization whose business is running and administrating shoots. The other is a hunting organization that has shoots. The IBO shoots are not nearly as organized as the ASA shoots.

5. Pro/Ams. I enjoy shooting with the pros in the team events.

I respect what the IBO does and what they stand for. At the end of the day though, when it comes to a target archery venue, I will take the ASA.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

If you want to get serious about one organization you'll have to make that call yourself...nobody else can make it for you.

I'm more serious about ASA b/c there are more tournament options for me. If I lived in IBO country that's what I'd shoot.

Both are good organizations and have their reasons for doing things the way they do it.

There is not one right answer for this question.


----------



## s&r (Feb 22, 2007)

*ASA ALL DAY LONG OVER ibo*

Also I have found cheating a problem at ibo National events. Until The third shoot you can shoot with just about anyone you want. No checks and balances until peer groups start. Look at the scores its amazing some of the guys shoot so well until they get peered and have to shoot in a basic ASA format and cant cheat. I shoot both because I love to shoot. But I have a hard time taking the ibo serious. ASA is well worth the drive.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I never liked the IBO rules that since I am 27.5" draw, I can only shoot so fast at 5 grains per pound but some guy that has a 31" draw length can shoot about 35 fps faster and that is supposed to be fair but my 10x binoculars are an unfair advantage to me because he only has a pair of 8x. Seems a little strange. Also, I don't see how you can have 300 people in an open class and the shooters pay $40-$50 to enter and the winner wins about $400-$500. Where is all the extra money going?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

keyman said:


> I never liked the IBO rules that since I am 27.5" draw, I can only shoot so fast at 5 grains per pound but some guy that has a 31" draw length can shoot about 35 fps faster and that is supposed to be fair but my 10x binoculars are an unfair advantage to me because he only has a pair of 8x. Seems a little strange. Also, I don't see how you can have 300 people in an open class and the shooters pay $40-$50 to enter and the winner wins about $400-$500. Where is all the extra money going?


LOL...thats it I dont wanna hafta buy new binos.....:tongue:


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, i wasn't aware that i couldn't use 10x binoculars in IBO


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I live in IBO Country... I hate IBO

Its too easy.

I would rather shoot ASA....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

introverted said:


> wow, i wasn't aware that i couldn't use 10x binoculars in IBO


8.5x is the max for ibo


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

What exactly is the speed rule for IBO?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

ELKhuntR said:


> What exactly is the speed rule for IBO?


You have 2 choices with IBO for speed.

As long as your arrows weigh 5 grains per pound of draw weight, you can shoot unlimited speed. Basically, if you are shooting a 350 grain arrow at 70#s you shoot whatever speed your bow will go.

If you are under 5 grains per pound of draw weight then there is a speed limit of 280 fps.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

This Question is just like Real Estate> Location, Location, Location!!! Where you are from dictates which you shoot, unless you have unlimited funds. They both are Great, I have shot Both myself and slightly prefer the ASA set up. However, Live in Pa so I shoot the IBO Triple Crown and World shoots.


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

I have never shot either one. This is my first year shooting the big tournament. I'm going to Gainesville this weekend. I am looking to have a great time. 
The one thing I've read that I like about IBO is I can shoot the all 40 on saturday and finish. Since I am the Associate Pastor at my church this works for me. I can't be gone that much on Sundays. From what I have heard from people on here the ASA is an event atmosphere where the IBO is just a reg. shoot. I hope this is not the case, since I will be shooting all three legs of the southern triple crown. 

I have spoke with several from my area that shoot both some prefer ASA and other IBO. I guess I will have to just find out for myself and I do enjoy reading with ya'll have posted about both organization.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the high/low 12 aspect of ASA. I have never shot an IBO event but we have several clubs around here that shoot center 12's. I know it's not quite the same, but it's as close as I can get. If you are aiming for the center 11 and you misjudge a target by let's say 2 yards. You still have a 10. No big loss. If you are aiming at the ASA low 12 and you short judge a target by the same 2 yards, you get to put an 8 on your card. Then you throw in the 14 and now your talking fun.

It just adds the course management element into it. It's not as much aim at the middle and see what happens. 

But that's my opinion. 


**This post was in no way, shape, or form intended to be the Gospel. Your experience may have been and may continue to be different. That is OK. We can still get along.**


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> I like the high/low 12 aspect of ASA. I have never shot an IBO event but we have several clubs around here that shoot center 12's. I know it's not quite the same, but it's as close as I can get. If you are aiming for the center 11 and you misjudge a target by let's say 2 yards. You still have a 10. No big loss. If you are aiming at the ASA low 12 and you short judge a target by the same 2 yards, you get to put an 8 on your card. Then you throw in the 14 and now your talking fun.
> 
> It just adds the course management element into it. It's not as much aim at the middle and see what happens.
> 
> But that's my opinion.


I wish IBO would start scoring with the high/low 12's and the 14. Then I will just keep aiming for the center and watch my scores go up as I "accidentally" hit 12's and 14's:wink:


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Prefer ASA*

One reason is: I shot Female Open in IBO Worlds twice. Went a long damn way to get cheated on. I got in the 10 target shootdown for the Championship and was told "only the shooters would go out". But nobody enforced that rule and the other girls had their PRO boyfriends standing by them as they judged and shot targets and whispered to each other. I was the only one alone. Sure I could have protested, but I would have protested 9girls. And then what? I win by default? It would have been 9+/ against one.
In my opinion, until this organization enforces its own rules (somebody oversees the competition especially when it is a shootdown), I'll just stay in the ASA.


----------

